# Cost/Benefit to Late Bookings



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi all,

I've heard different opinions. Assuming one is fussy about their hotel, should I wait till just before a trip, or book as soon as possible, to book a room.

Same thing with flights? I'm not flying standby, but I've heard of friends paying 1/2 of what I'd pay for a last minute flight.

Does anybody have any opinions, whether it's individual experiences, or a general idea.

Tom


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

Depends on if you really want to get there or not at a specific time. I met a Belgian once who, back in the day, claimed to have gotten a number of trips to the U.S. in business class for free as a student. Strategy - show up late for the flight on the busiest travel day. Either get bumped and a free ticket or moved up to business or both. But, all of my flights for years have been completely filled. I procrastinate and often find even getting a ticket a challenge. Your airport might be an issue, too. I fly out of a regional, so not much choice and they are all booked fairly early.


----------



## VintageFan (Jun 6, 2013)

Canadian said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've heard different opinions. Assuming one is fussy about their hotel, should I wait till just before a trip, or book as soon as possible, to book a room.
> 
> ...


I'm kind of late to this thread but oh well, here goes  We don't have the luxury of being able to wait to see if there are seat sales usually. So at 330 days out, we start watching the prices. I'm pretty picky about flights, I want non-stop whenever possible, so that limits our choices. When I see a price that is comfortable, I book the flights. A couple of months ago I scored RT tix to San Diego for about 60% of what we had paid a few years ago.

Given how full the planes usually are, the reduced # of flights to most destinations, AND the chance of crappy weather, I really don't think last minute/trying standby/hoping for upgrades is a reasonable strategy any longer. I don't fly much, but I have seen VERY few flights that were not full in the last few years.

As far as hotels, check to see if your hotel city has any conventions etc happening at the same time you need a hotel room. If there are NOT any conventions etc, you have a decent chance of getting a good hotel at a reduced price as long as it is not a cruise port, and it is not cruise season.

I've had reasonable success with some higher-end hotels by calling and asking if they have any promo pricing for the dates I need. Those prices may be non-refundable, but often are worth the gamble. Good friends of ours swear by Priceline bidding to get good properties but you don't know where you are staying until after you have paid.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

As to airlines, my impression is that in recent years they've become very good at "yield management," _i.e._ flights are almost always full, or close enough that you don't get on from standby unless you're got some sort of elite status. I don't think waiting until the last minute is a viable strategy. In my experience, it usually results in a very limited choice of flights, and fares that are typically higher, rather than lower. On the other hand, part of they way they do yield management is by adjusting fares, so you might find some differential depending on whether you book three months ahead of time, two weeks, or whatever. I suspect that's largely unpredictable, though: if the airlines could predict ahead of time what flights they'd need to drop fares to fill, they'd adjust schedule or fares ahead of time. The only thing predictable is that earlier is on balance better, if only because there are more choices.

As to hotels: the "being fussy" part isn't helping you. If you're not fussy, Priceline (or similar services) reliably gets hotels for significant discounts. The trade-off, of course, is that you don't get to pick (or even know) what hotel you're getting until you're committed. Also, you pay in advance and can't cancel. Sometimes it's possible - either using your own knowledge, or by exchanging info online - to recognize a hotel from the limited details Priceline provides.

I was on a trip recently and, after checking out, found out later that day that I needed to stay another couple days. I used my phone to get a room at the same hotel I'd just checked out of (in this case, it was easy to recognize it from the details) for less than half what they were charging people who walked in, while sitting in their lobby.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Don't have a lot of experience, but trying for a last minute flight is extremely chancy. Most flights I've taken over the last 3-4 years have been full, even the redeyes and off days. About 60-90 days out seems like the best window.

A locally owned hotel can and will give you some very nice discounts if you show up, e.g., 10 PM and they're half full, but the chains (or the ones I can afford) are staffed late by 20 somethings who are not authorized to go below a AAA discount level, even if 90% of the rooms are empty. With booking in advance, I've never found the magic to get more than about 25% off chains, but, again, locals are willing to deal.


----------

